# Sunburnt legs



## beluga (Nov 7, 2006)

On our 5 hour Swan river trip 2 weeks ago i prepared by coating myself with sun cream everwhere exposed except for my legs. It was a warm day with a lite breeze, perfect. However that night my legs were very sunburnt and they are reaching the final stages of peeling 2 weeks later.

You would expect at my age that this act of stupidity would not happen, but .........

I was wondering if there are special style long pants with suitable robust seating to withstand the rigours of posterior pressures in the Yak for hours on end, not too hot for summer use, safe to where in case of unplanned swimming,........ you get the idea.

What do others where to avoid continually coating your legs in 30+ every hour or so and risk the product getting on fishing gear and upsetting the fish.

Cheers,
Ian.........


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Beluga

I have been caught out twice.....it's funny where the sun hits you while yakking.....first was the lower thighs.....so i added extra cream, then came the feet.....lesson learnt.

I now cream up legs, feet, arms and of course wear long sleave top and a big hat.

I will be shortly buying a long sleeve rashie/rashy for the upper body but I will keep wearing shorts, but load on the sun cream and remember to top up every couple of hours.

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXvyVnQAAChfgAASQOcAECECEQA/79+gMAD200RNGo09Q0B6QGgyaDUyZAmU0bU/VAxHqANTEyp5GRpP1EAaaMhB0hB7rw6eqxPxr1fjFD4g0/Hgu+Gkkq0fChVzsszJtVNFB6I57LGhxNr9L7m65nQFDAgX0UQcPdzERUlJJYiqJ60iuiDzAZvwSyRkTYnshXyN+QAUyYDINCxWMSR1iy9LDfG/jaiRZKoOxKncZAnbN8kkh8iVMidmnAqShKaScU4zwEo2IqiutAmOBhQEe41G52Pk+Nl0ILsoZKgLmU4DnUgTNaYvE8i4OWQbS6JkXkVnCxMJfxdyRThQkHvyVnQ=


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ian long pants are the way to go if you are smart.

Although I have a regular battle with the sun I don't like long pants, so I prefer to drape a beach towel along my legs, and wet occasionally is very cooling and when a fish comes on board you have a landing area for the fish as well, and I wear TTZ bootees on the feet which protects the ankle /foot area


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Columbia Titanium - 100% polyester, very lightweight, quick drying and easy to swim with (see guys, I was just testing my daks  ). I also have some Shimano zip-offs - cotton/nylon, heavier, but cheaper and also OK to swim with).

When I had the tandem I took my son out one sunny day. I had long sleeved shirt, long trousers, all round brimmed hat. He had short-sleeved rashie, boardies and baseball-style cap and heaps of sunblock. His legs got burnt and he was exhausted at the end of the day. I did more work and was very comfortable. He's about the same size as me (OK a little slimmer). The Arabs know what they're doing covering up in the sun.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

An old bath towel, that is so stained, its becomes fishing gear, some protection from fish sharps too!

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I still have 2-tone legs from last summer. above short-line my legs are white as snow, but below short length they are still carrying colour from last summer. I also have a very fetching 'thong tan' from my reef thongs...

I got severely burnt a couple of times last year (yeah how dumb am I??) and I can tell you its not fun.

however I find that good quality sunscreen does the trick, I prefer to wear shorts in summer, usually with a long sleeve rashie and a wide brimmed hat and sunnies


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Quite often sun screen is simply not enough. I know quite a bit about skin cancer - scary stuff.

I'd suggest wear a shirt that has UV protection (when wet)

Many modern sun screens are too easy to rub in. What do I mean by this? Well the easier to rub in - the easier it comes off. Find one that is quite sticky and takes a while to rub in, some these days are water resistant - go for those.

And take some spare with you. I keep a tube in my centre hatch.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I live in Central Qld so we don't have a problem with too much sun.

Not at night anyway.

I put a thick layer of sunscreen on my legs then roll in the sand for 100% sun block. Actually, forget the sand bit. I do put on a very thick coat of sunscreen, especially where my shorts might ride up a bit and expose some pale skin. There's a spray on pump pack of sunscreen which I found extremely useful for easily covering my bod with protection - and anything else that was in the way of the overspray.

I like to wear a long sleeve cotton shirt but that does nothing for my legs. I have a vinyl groundsheet thing (1 m x 1 m approx) I have in the cockpit area to provide protection against spiky fish, so I often just leave it across my legs to keep the sun out.


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

You wernt the only one Ian ..Dugong and i were there for closer to 10 hours ..You reckon i didnt get burnt legs ??? It was a long day ...


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

I were long nylon pants with zip off legs. The North Face makes some good ones. Sun is reflected off the water and the yak. Nothing hurts worse
than sunburn behind you knees. I also read that sunscreen can spoil so I no longer stock up on it.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

This is a point of very real debat at the moment between people with more brain cells than I, but;

Australia consums the most sunscreen per person, yet still has the highest rate of skin cancer.

There may be a possible link between some of the chemicles used in some sunscreens & cancer.

I always go with a fabric option & then use sunscreen on any remaining exposed skin.

But long shirt, long pants, booties, gloves, hat & sunglasses are the go.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Be safe, do all of the following:

Put on a thick layer of sunscreen on all skin.
Cover all skin with tight-weave cotton clothing.
Wear a hat.
Use an umbrella or other shade device.
Limit outdoor activity to between sun down and sun rise.
Move to England.


----------

